# Blue Belt!



## OneKickWonder (Dec 11, 2006)

I made blue belt last week! I am excited that I get to learn new curriculum now. I enjoy learning new techniques more than I enjoy sparring. Although I know I need to spar to perfect and tweek my techniques.


----------



## exile (Dec 11, 2006)

Great news, OKW---enjoy your triumph!


----------



## kosho (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job on your new rank, also look for things that are deeper then what you think the TEQ. CAN TEACH YOU,  that will help you grow  and will keep you from getting board with your old stuff.  try doing you self defense from a punch and see if it works  and from a left punch. from a grab, ETC. this will keep you on your toes  and make you a well rounded Martial artist. 
again great job. 
 kosho


----------



## masherdong (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations! It's always a great feeling of accomplishment when you pass a rank test and the opportunity to move on to new material is always exciting. Keep up the good work!


----------



## hemi (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## John Brewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations, you'll love the Green material. Don't forget to keep up on the yellow through Blue!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats to you are in order.


----------



## MJS (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats!! Keep up the hard work!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations on your accomplishment


----------



## Drac (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Excellent!!!


----------



## kosho (Jan 10, 2007)

Great job keep up the hard work
 kosho


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 10, 2007)

CONGRATS you will learn the farther you go the funner it is.


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 10, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Carol (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations!  That is excellent news!


----------



## Solidman82 (Jan 10, 2007)

Good show, I hope you have something to show for it and your skills are up to snuff.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 13, 2007)

OneKickWonder said:


> I made blue belt last week! I am excited that I get to learn new curriculum now. I enjoy learning new techniques more than I enjoy sparring. Although I know I need to spar to perfect and tweek my techniques.


 
great news well done!


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 14, 2007)

Congratulations man


----------



## goodwrench_mc (Jan 14, 2007)

Congratulations -:wink1:


----------

